# Elevator gate headboard



## sprucegum (Feb 5, 2016)

Hardly a woodworking project other than attaching it to the wall but I thought it was cool. I had this thing laying around and was sick of tripping over it so I asked my daughter in law if she could think of a use for it. This is what she came up with. Made a few minuets extra work for me but glad to see it gone and put to use.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 5, 2016)

Funny.....you have something that went up n down behind something else that does....

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 5, 2016)

I used 3" screws, didn't want it getting ripped off the wall and somebody getting hurt.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 5, 2016)

That's sharp Dave, it seems to be the thing now. I made my son a nice coffee table and a sideboard type thing a couple of years ago for him and his girlfriend, and last, time I was over there I noticed it was piled in the garage, and replaced with that industrial/rustic stuff, mine went out of style

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 5, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> That's sharp Dave, it seems to be the thing now. I made my son a nice coffee table and a sideboard type thing a couple of years ago for him and his girlfriend, and last, time I was over there I noticed it was piled in the garage, and replaced with that industrial/rustic stuff, mine went out of style


Industrial is the in thing, this bed is in rustic house that they are planning to rent by the day and week as a vacation rental so it fits rite in. Freight cart coffee tables seem to be very popular the same daughter in law has one in her living room made in china of course.


----------

